# Brachypelma annitha



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

An unusual spider not seen much... But stunning! Much like smithi but a different carapace pattern and the knees are much redder.

Sub female


















Spiderling











Also got a Brachypelma baumgarteni spiderling










And so completes my Brachypelma collection! :2thumb:


0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi
0.2.0 Brachypelma klaasi
1.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.1 Brachypelma annitha
0.0.1 Brachypelma baumgarteni
0.1.2 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.3 Brachypelma angustum
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans
0.1.0 Brachypelma verdezi
0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.1 Brachypelma albiceps


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Becky you are right stunning spid:flrt:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Becky said:


> Also got a Brachypelma baumgarteni spiderling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one fat a**d b*tch! :lol2:

Nice one getting every one of a genus though, must have taken some work.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow!

Gorgeous T's


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

lovely brachy becky!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

The annitha is simply stunning!


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

yet another stunning spider in your collection , the slings dont look much at the mo but will do in the future


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Bog off they do look like much! They look like spiders :lol2:

Thanks all! I'm well chuffed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2010)

have you anymore brachy annitha's for sale


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> have you anymore brachy annitha's for sale


This thread is 3 years old?? :bash:, and why not just PM the seller?
-P


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> This thread is 3 years old?? :bash:, and why not just PM the seller?
> -P


Paul, I read this, then your sig quote...........................then giggled uncontrollably.


----------

